# Eye Protection



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I am taking woodworking class at local community college. We are required to wear eye protection even people wearing prescription glasses. I bought $3 safety goggles at Home Depot, they fit well over my glasses, but those won't last long. I prefer goggles more. 
Is there one you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I prefer face shields with glasses. Just an alternative to goggles, I am just not a fan of goggles.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

My wife works at a local hospital, and she brings home lots of pairs of new ones that they throw out, don't know why. I do buy the bifocal ones over the internet, for just a few bucks each, but for turning I prefer a full face shield. At 3 bucks a pair, I would just buy a couple of pairs, and think of them as a item, like sandpaper, part of the cost of learning.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I tossed my safety glasses today as they were covered with oil based stain (spray work) and the lenses were scratched up. I will just pick up a couple more cheap pairs at Harbor Freight and use them until I scratch them up then toss them to.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I generally speaking use a face shield over my prescription glasses…


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I asked him about that last night about face shield. He said Due to school insurance and those morons who always forget to pull down face shield it is banned. And dust can come under the shield. He even teach lathe classes, where he even doesn't allowed face shield.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the face shield idea would be the best. I usually wear my prescription glassess which have safety lenses in them, although I dont know if they are as strong as regular pair of good safety glassess.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

His insurance won't like the idea of someone getting their nose put where their ear used to be by being careless or not wearing a face shield you can buy prescription safety glasses which is the OSHA best practice due to possible struck injury breaking your glasses underneath the other safety glasses and causing other injury!!!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I really prefer to wear prescription safety glasses. Since I need bifocals and prefer progressive lenses, prescription safety glasses can be quite expensive.

I asked my optometrist if I could get a single lens (not bifocal) safety glasses with a prescription that was right for mid distance (2 feet to 6 feet). She was able to do that and I got a pair of prescription safety glasses for less than $50. I really like them. For reading real fine print, I switch to my regular glasses and it I need to look at a distance (across the shop to the clock on the far wall) I look over my glasses. For actually woodworking, everything I need to see is at a distance that is in sharp focus.

FYI - When turning on the lathe I use a face shield. A big hunk of wood once jumped off the lathe and hit me in the face (9 stitches). I only use a face shield on the lathe.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I use the cheap HD glasses over my prescription glasses. They work great and last quite a while. I've had mine for several months and use them on the job, daily.

Just the other day they stopped a projectile from breaking my glasses or cutting my eye. They are def. worth the money.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a set of prescription bi-focal safety glasses in the shop, but I prefer the bi-focal wrap-around safety glasses you can pick up at Woodcraft or other suppliers.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately prescription glasses are expensive, but you can get lens that are impact resistant. You can also do something that we do in the military for eye protection: a company called Revision makes great eye pro. They offer a set of inserts for those who wear prescription lens that fit behind the protective lens. I have a set of these with regular bifocal inserts, but will be upgrading to progressive lens (I hate the bifocals abrupt transition, progressive lens are much more user friendly). Anyway, you can order the protective lens and the inserts from their website.

The Revision eye pro is the standard issue for units who deploy to OEF or OIF. There is a video (maybe on their website) that shows a group of eye pro from different manufacturers taking a bird shot blast at 16 feet. Revision was the only set that had no penetration from the pellets. Very convincing.

Botton line, this is great eyewear that will provide all the protection you need in the shop and it is compatible for prescription lens wearers. And no, I am not a spokesman for the company.

http://www.revisioneyewear.com/


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I wear Recspec safety glasses all the time with no problems.


----------

